# Pronuncia attenzione



## gabrigabri

Ciao!

Consultando il dizionario d'ortografia e pronunzia ( http://www.dizionario.rai.it/ricerca.aspx
mi sono imbatutto nella parola "attenzione".

http://www.dizionario.rai.it/poplemma.aspx?lid=89022&r=2842

pronunciata con una zeta sonora. Si pronuncia veramente così?
Non sono riuscito a trovare risposta in altri dizionari (il demauro non mi è molto chiaro).

Anche le parole casa ed egli sembrano pronunciate in modo un po' strano...


----------



## federicoft

Chi segue il DOP non erra mai, ma c'è da riconoscere che è un dizionario piuttosto conservatore e decisamente restio ad ammettere varianti moderne di pronuncia. 

Se qualcuno ha sotto mano una copia del DiPI di Canepari, ci potrà dire se anche la variante con la z sorda è ammessa.


----------



## effeundici

gabrigabri said:


> Ciao!
> 
> Consultando il dizionario d'ortografia e pronunzia ( http://www.dizionario.rai.it/ricerca.aspx
> mi sono imbatutto nella parola "attenzione".
> 
> http://www.dizionario.rai.it/poplemma.aspx?lid=89022&r=2842
> 
> pronunciata con una zeta sonora. Si pronuncia veramente così?
> Non sono riuscito a trovare risposta in altri dizionari (il demauro non mi è molto chiaro).
> 
> Anche le parole casa ed egli sembrano pronunciate in modo un po' strano...


 
Ma guarda che la trascrizione fonetica contiene una zeta sorda (cfr. ad esempio con zanzara). E' molto strana la pronuncia, sembra quasi una via di mezzo.


----------



## gabrigabri

effeundici said:


> Ma guarda che la trascrizione fonetica contiene una zeta sorda (cfr. ad esempio con zanzara). E' molto strana la pronuncia, sembra quasi una via di mezzo.




È vero, pensavo che la Z evidenziata in questo modo fosse sonora (come nel mio caro demauro


----------



## nic4

Zeta sorda, come quella della parola "stazione". La trascrizione fonetica è

[a t: e ŋ ' *tʃ* j o n e]

ciao


----------



## gabrigabri

Allora il problema è risolto...

Comunque strano che facciano parlare gente del genere, hihihi


----------



## dirk_mdn

nic4 said:


> Zeta sorda, come quella della parola "stazione". La trascrizione fonetica è
> 
> [a t: e ŋ ' *tʃ* j o n e]
> 
> ciao



Credo che l'esatta trascrizione sia [a t: e ŋ ' *ts* j o n e].


----------



## effeundici

dirk_mdn said:


> Credo che l'esatta trascrizione sia [a t: e ŋ ' *ts* j o n e].


 

A me risulta questa:

atten'tsjone


----------



## hyacinthus

Ciao! Confermo 'z' sorda. Anche lo Zingarelli2010 la indica così.


----------



## dirk_mdn

effeundici said:


> A me risulta questa:
> 
> atten'tsjone



Sì, in effetti ho pensato solo alla pronuncia della "z". Comunque lo Zingarelli lo scrive con il simbolo "ŋ"e non "n".


----------



## effeundici

dirk_mdn said:


> Sì, in effetti ho pensato solo alla pronuncia della "z". Comunque lo Zingarelli lo scrive con il simbolo "ŋ"e non "n".


 

Stranissimo!  *ŋ* è la n di _banca _che ha tutto un altro suono rispetto a quella di attenzione.


----------



## nic4

Per me è lo stesso identico suono.. 
grazie dirk, avevo sbagliato, il suono è _*ts*_!


----------



## effeundici

nic4 said:


> Per me è lo stesso identico suono..
> grazie dirk, avevo sbagliato, il suono è _*ts*_!


 
Secondo me ti sbagli; fai caso alla posizione della lingua ad esempio.


----------



## nic4

Infatti la posizione della lingua è la stessa, almeno per me, che vivo nel nord-est Italia.

Non puo' essere *N* (es: _nano_); 
non puo' essere *ɱ *poichéquesta viene usata con le fricative (es: _anfora_)
E' per certo la *ŋ* (es: banca, attenzione, àncora..)

Puo' variare forse da regione a regione, come la pronuncia della parola "rosa" (in veneto con il suono "z", in lazio con il suono "s")


----------



## dirk_mdn

Mi correggo: lo Zingarelli dà la pronuncia con la "n", ho letto male io.


----------



## effeundici

nic4 said:


> Infatti la posizione della lingua è la stessa, almeno per me, che vivo nel nord-est Italia.
> 
> Non puo' essere *N* (es: _nano_);
> non puo' essere *ɱ *poichéquesta viene usata con le fricative (es: _anfora_)
> E' per certo la *ŋ* (es: banca, attenzione, àncora..)
> 
> Puo' variare forse da regione a regione, come la pronuncia della parola "rosa" (in veneto con il suono "z", in lazio con il suono "s")


 
Mah, secondo me allora hai un difetto di pronuncia.

Capitano. Ad esempio io dico *'karŋe *invece di *'karne*


----------



## nic4

Non credo, altrimenti in Veneto saremmo tutti deficienti...


----------

